# After Midnight BIG Bull Red run



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

With low winds last night and a good tide I was able to get out after midnight and fished until day break. I ended up with eight fish with 3 sleigh rides and another monster that broke me off on the bottom. It was a pretty good night to be out on the water just had to bundle up a bit.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Very nice fish in the photo.

What sizes were the others? What bait?


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

Man I love pulling those all nighters like that. Sounds like you had blast! I'm jealous:notworthy:


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Awesome!!! That's the way it's done...congrats man.


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

panhandleslim said:


> Very nice fish in the photo.
> 
> What sizes were the others? What bait?


The others where between 34 to 38 inches, can't give this secret bait away ha. Hobart I luv doing all night trips like this :thumbsup:


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Brandonshobie said:


> The others where between 34 to 38 inches, can't give this secret bait away ha. Hobart I luv doing all night trips like this :thumbsup:


No problem regarding the bait secret. I fully understand. Besides....fisherman have been known to 'mis-represent' the facts; so, I could never be sure, even if you told me.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Bull red secret bait...lol...When they're hungry I think it's harder to find out what they won't eat. Great night fellas! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

And so it begins...

Keep em straight Brandon!

Alex


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice bulls, congrats


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

Great fish! Is there a specific light you guys use on the yaks to give enough light at night?


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

Katartizo said:


> Great fish! Is there a specific light you guys use on the yaks to give enough light at night?


This is the latest lighting I have came up with it's a lifegear light stick that I put on top of my hat and I can't even feel it up there when I put the hat on. The batteries last 200 hours before they need to be changed.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Yakavelli said:


> Bull red secret bait...lol...When they're hungry I think it's harder to find out what they won't eat. Great night fellas!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


But you don't understand. He teased 'em out, when they had no intention of biting.


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

Katartizo said:


> Great fish! Is there a specific light you guys use on the yaks to give enough light at night?


YakAttack has an all-around light/safety flag that I like a lot, if you are concerned about people seeing you. For my own vision, I like headlamps.


----------



## Ga Transplant (Feb 26, 2012)

Looks like a great way to spend an evening, chasing bulls. That'll keep you going huh? Fish-on. GT


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That looks like a great night!!! So Brandon, you like it on your head then rather have some kinda light source on a stick? I was just trying to figure out how to rig my yak!!!


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

Jason said:


> That looks like a great night!!! So Brandon, you like it on your head then rather have some kinda light source on a stick? I was just trying to figure out how to rig my yak!!!


I like something that you can see the light at 360 degrees weather it's on your head or yak. A head lamp only shines straight in front of you so other people don't get that all around view of the light.


----------



## DaCoach (May 30, 2013)

Nice fish guys.


----------

